# Generator enclosure insulation?



## rickd52 (Sep 23, 2013)

Greetings everyone I'm new here. I've built a wooden enclosure for my Champion 3500 watt generator. I have a fan and grills for circulation, but out of caution I'm looking for an inexpensive way to insulate the sidewalls on the muffler side from heat, not noise. The noise I can live with. Anyone have any ideas? And thanks!


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

How about aluminum flashing using spacers to keep it 1/2" off of the wood to create an air space. It'll reflect the radiant heat and keep the temperature down.

Or, build a bigger box so you have more clearance.


----------



## rickd52 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Thanks Dan!*

The flashing idea should help as a deflector I'm also considering some foil faced insulation like the kind you wrap a water heater with. Tack it on the wall closest to the muffler. One thing I did was put some vinyl peel and stick floor tiles on the floor. Any spills could then be wiped up and not saturate the wood.


----------

